# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Avis sur livres pour certification DBA

## St-Drome

Bonjour  tous,

je pense passer la certification DBA Oracle et je vois qu'il existe des livres pour s'y prparer. (en plus des formations adquates)

- Oracle Database 10g Ocp Certification All-In-One Exam Guide With Cdrom : de Oracle Press

- Ocp (Oracle 10g Certification Kit)     : de Sybex

Est-ce qu'un DBA certifi les a dj lu ? Est-ce qu'il y en a un plus conseill que l'autre ?

Merci d'avance pour votre avis.

----------

